# Pay Per Hour



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

I originally posted this question in another section, but after review might be better here.

I hear a lof of people saying that they are only getting paid any where from $1-$3 an hour (albeit mostly from CA who are complaining about wages) 

I have never earned that low per hour .. . 

SO. . . . What is the Average you earn per hour?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Kilroy4303 said:


> I hear a lof of people saying that they are only getting paid any where from $1-$3 an hour


Where? I would think anyone making that little would stop immediately. That said, I don't know how anyone can make that little unless they live in the middle of nowhere and drive a Hummer at X rates.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

i average $25 monday-thursday gross...(no late nite stuff)
friday-sunday $35-$40 gross


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Denver Dick said:


> i average $25 monday-thursday gross...(no late nite stuff)
> friday-sunday $35-$40 gross


That's about the same here. . I average between $25-$35 on Friday and Saturday night


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Where? I would think anyone making that little would stop immediately. That said, I don't know how anyone can make that little unless they live in the middle of nowhere and drive a Hummer at X rates.


I'm averaging $1.92/hr this week.

Do I get hummer?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

The disconnect between those on gov't CHEESE and those actually driving these days might explain it.

Those who quit, want to see U/L demolished for emotional reasons.

And jealous taxidrivers. I was overlapping with them when the idea was taxi and RS laws should be the equal, "may the best one win". Now the only ones left crying about uber, want the government to squash their competition altogether.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> I'm averaging $1.92/hr this week.
> 
> Do I get hummer?
> View attachment 500614


Let me get this straight. . .. . you worked those hours and you got 1 Ride. Granted it was a nice ride for $66.23. . . but only one ride.?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Kilroy4303 said:


> Let me get this straight. . .. . you worked those hours and you got 1 Ride. Granted it was a nice ride for $66.23. . . but only one ride.?


It depends how loosely we define "worked"



Kilroy4303 said:


> Let me get this straight. . .. . you worked those hours and you got 1 Ride. Granted it was a nice ride for $66.23. . . but only one ride.?


I had plenty of requests. I had some business to take care of 55 or so miles away. I was having a little bit of an problem getting motivated to go.

I set my DF for the place of my business and waited until I got a 45+ and I had it on xl and comfort only. Had to be done by tomorrow so I put X on today, didn't take long to get a X ping 45+


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Denver Dick said:


> i average $25 monday-thursday gross...(no late nite stuff)
> friday-sunday $35-$40 gross


Yeah, but people pay more for that good Denver dick.



Boca Ratman said:


> I'm averaging $1.92/hr this week.
> 
> Do I get hummer?
> View attachment 500614


Show your acceptance rate, please&#128516;


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I never have a problem doing $30 an hour and lately its been hovering in the $50 per hour range with some hourly spikes from $114 to over $150 an hour :smiles:

Some days the hours are not even hard a few Sunday's ago I had the app on 10 hours and 48 minutes while I sat at home binge watching TV that I haven't seen in a long time and about 9 hours in the binge I did this...










During that time I did turn down a couple $15-20 rides that were farther away than I wanted to go pick up so it could have been higher


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Yeah, but people pay more for that good Denver dick.
> 
> 
> Show your acceptance rate, please&#128516;


























4% lyft lol


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> I'm averaging $1.92/hr this week.
> 
> Do I get hummer?
> View attachment 500614


You might qualify 
You seek Honkytonk..


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You might qualify
> You seek Honkytonk..


Wait no! That's bait & switch.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Kilroy4303 said:


> I originally posted this question in another section, but after review might be better here.
> 
> I hear a lof of people saying that they are only getting paid any where from $1-$3 an hour (albeit mostly from CA who are complaining about wages)
> 
> ...


These are the drivers clamoring for minimum wage employee status because they can not learn how to be profitable using the gig apps.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

40 an hour


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> 40 an hour


$40 an hour, based on what scenario. 
Driveway to Driveway? 
Time including cleaning and filling up the gas tank. 
Time spent while waiting for the mechanic to provide maintenance or repairs.
Time spent recording expenses and mileage.
Time spent running to Staples for tax software, completing tax returns and then mailing them.
Your claim seems preposterous.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Denver Dick said:


> i average $25 monday-thursday gross...(no late nite stuff)
> friday-sunday $35-$40 gross


This.

Pretty typical in my market, too. (Pittsburgh).

My best weekend days have pushed $50/hour. But not common.

I've only made less than $20/hour for a single week in my RS career, and that was the first week of COVID shutdown. Was a ghost town here, and then I turned on eats deliveries. Mo Money, MO Money, MO MONEY!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Kilroy4303 said:


> That's about the same here. . I average between $25-$35 on Friday and Saturday night


When quest was good about $30 an hour. But late last year around $25


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> This.
> 
> Pretty typical in my market, too. (Pittsburgh).
> 
> ...


I once ate some good Indian food at a restaurant INSIDE of a Day's Inn in Pittsburgh. Down the street was a pizza place that I wasn't a huge fan of. It seems their thing is NOT cooking the toppings. The cheese was literally still cold from the fridge, as was the meat topping. Like they are known for the uncooked toppings and that is the draw.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> $40 an hour, based on what scenario.
> Driveway to Driveway?
> Time including cleaning and filling up the gas tank.
> Time spent while waiting for the mechanic to provide maintenance or repairs.
> ...


You're preposterous

Based on how much I earn at the end of the day divided by the hours put in.

What is your ****ing problem by the way?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Kilroy4303 said:


> I originally posted this question in another section, but after review might be better here.
> 
> I hear a lof of people saying that they are only getting paid any where from $1-$3 an hour (albeit mostly from CA who are complaining about wages)
> 
> ...


I earn $18 - $25 with GrubHub. With UberX, maybe $13 or $14, that's it, and I took gas an mileage out of that. Wasn't worth it.
Much depends on the terrain, how many drivers competing against you, etc. I've worked for a dozen cab companies, and UberX.

I once drove UberBlackSUV and my very best day I did over $1000 in a 10 hour shift. During the good years, I averaged $2000 a week but I leased the vehicle for $500 per week, now we're talking $4.55 per mile, but in November of 2015, UberSUV crashed. I don't know what happened, but it did, biz went down to about $150 a day, and the only ones who could hang on were the owners. Leasees like me couldn't afford the lease any more, so I went back to UberX. And, a year ago, UberEats, and a month ago, Grubhub. Had it with Uber.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Oscar Levant said:


> I earn $18 - $25 with GrubHub. With UberX, maybe $13 or $14, that's it, and I took gas an mileage out of that. Wasn't worth it.
> Much depends on the terrain, how many drivers competing against you, etc. I've worked for a dozen cab companies, and UberX.
> 
> I once drove UberBlackSUV and my very best day I did over $1000 in a 10 hour shift. During the good years, I averaged $2000 a week but I leased the vehicle for $500 per week, now we're talking $4.55 per mile, but in November of 2015, UberSUV crashed. I don't know what happened, but it did, biz went down to about $150 a day, and the only ones who could hang on were the owners. Leasees like me couldn't afford the lease any more, so I went back to UberX. And, a year ago, UberEats, and a month ago, Grubhub. Had it with Uber.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The algo caps us at $20 an hour after 8 + hours.

Sure, you can crack off $70 in the first 2 hours of the day, but the algo always evens you out, unless a major event is taking place.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I average about $20 an hour doing UberEats only, after expenses. Every customer tips well and I don’t have to deal with people and I can listen to my kind of music however loud I want


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Before corona . Uber x 14 and hour lyft 17. These are averages after gas . DD 12 to 15 Gh zero monday thru thursday . Friday and sat 30 hr . After corona . Uber 17 an hour bonuses Min trips are not 5.50 each . Lyft 17 . GH and DD combined . I average 15 to 25 very average after 40 hours 18 to 19 an hour Mon/thursday. Fry and sat 25 an hour . Sundays day off . Very slow here for everything . 
Insta kart . Corona first started . 35 to 100 An hour ! 2 platforms being used at once and a shopping partner . 
We earned 100 an hour a few days doing warehouses using 2 phones . Ic today i am banned off the account . I got a tan from our friend the sun. Ic said its not me in the picture when they asked me to verify my self . New photo. 
Sorry Nobody is allowed to use your account your deactivated .
Email. This is me in the picture ! I got a tan from playing golf and hitting the shooting range and fishing . 
Ic not its not your good bye ! . I quit Ic anyways it was just not worth it . They slashed the rates 
After 2 months of corona ic rates went to stupid 6 and 8 dollar offers . We did 1 in about 2 months of checking it .


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

My floor is $15 per hour, at least with Uber. Other RS gig pays more. Uber 3 hours I'm usually at $60-$100 depending if I had any airport runs, which for 3 airports I serve an hour trip plus. 
My real world floor is to have positive cash flow wise, which is more important that 'gross' per hour (to me).


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> The algo caps us at $20 an hour after 8 + hours.
> 
> Sure, you can crack off $70 in the first 2 hours of the day, but the algo always evens you out, unless a major event is taking place.


Yeah that's getting frustrating ..kicking along the first 3 hours at $25 per then just stops for 2 hours then starts back up at $15-$20 .

I think it's just the natural ebb and flow of busy and slow times but yes at times it seems; like the Algo is intentional not allowing more than $25 hour


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> View attachment 500803


I had a trip from San Diego to Topanga Canyon drive (L.A. - Ventura County border) with BlackSUV it was about $500, the biggest fair, ever, for me.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

dauction said:


> kicking along the first 3 hours at $25 per


...my solution my max driving time with Uber is 3 hours; only go over if there is an airport ride near the end of my shift.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

Apparently I'll make LESS doing rideshare and uber eats than I would just doing rideshare by itself???


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Kilroy4303 said:


> I originally posted this question in another section, but after review might be better here.
> I hear a lof of people saying that they are only getting paid anywhere from $1-$3 an hour
> I have never earned that low per hour.
> What is the Average you earn per hour?





Kilroy4303 said:


> Let me get this straight. . .. . you worked those hours?


*All of this is sematics until definitions of 'work' and 'pay' are very clearly defined so everyone is on the same page in the discussion.*

If you are defining 'work' as "The App Was In Drive Mode," it is a different calculus than if you are "Physically In your Car Driving Around," which is different again from, "I am on call, so other things are second priority, but I will do those things in the background while I wait for pings."

When people quote the $2 / hour it just means they had the app running in the background, possibly selective with their ping acceptance, and were doing other things. This was the value proposition / earnings potential around the activity/business of rides on the platform(s) at the time in that area.

It does NOT mean they were slaving away for $2/hour, but merely they they were multitasking, and the platform wasn't that busy, or there was a lot of driver saturation.

This is really the purview of a part timer who is doing 'ride-hail' amoungs the 'slivers of time' in their life, between errands and other activities.

It is a totally different equation if you are counting on this for a living, and committing all day to doing something, and not getting rides.

Also, many people call their 'GROSS INCOME' their PAY, which is patentently false. We have a saying in the Toronto Subforum, "WHAT IS THE NET??!!" meaning after all your fuel, taxes,and other expenses, what were you actually taking home from the gig work...


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Kilroy4303 said:


> I originally posted this question in another section, but after review might be better here.
> 
> I hear a lof of people saying that they are only getting paid any where from $1-$3 an hour (albeit mostly from CA who are complaining about wages)
> 
> ...


Typical RS &#128546; baby operators


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> Typical RS &#128546; baby operators


I was going to post 'I resemble that' but decided maybe not. :thumbup: -o:


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I never have a problem doing $30 an hour and lately its been hovering in the $50 per hour range with some hourly spikes from $114 to over $150 an hour :smiles:
> 
> Some days the hours are not even hard a few Sunday's ago I had the app on 10 hours and 48 minutes while I sat at home binge watching TV that I haven't seen in a long time and about 9 hours in the binge I did this...
> 
> ...


CA IS MARTIAN LIKE. Only place you get fantasy fares like that. Nah never mind more like HELL than mars.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Oscar Levant said:


> I had a trip from San Diego to Topanga Canyon drive (L.A. - Ventura County border) with BlackSUV it was about $500, the biggest fair, ever, for me.


What was the duration of the trip?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> You're preposterous
> 
> Based on how much I earn at the end of the day divided by the hours put in.
> 
> What is your @@@@ing problem by the way?


Wow. $40 per hour is stupendous.
I salute you.
Again, do you include all the extraneous, down time chores required to run a small business in your hourly rate?
By the way, I am usually absurd or ridiculous, (definition of preposterous,) based on the 13 personalities contained in my brain, hence the name Judge and Jury.
By the way, unless you have private clientele outside the gig apps, The Jury has voted that your assertion is not credible.. Caso cerrado.



RideShare_Hustler said:


> You're preposterous
> 
> Based on how much I earn at the end of the day divided by the hours put in.
> 
> What is your @@@@ing problem by the way?


Oops. I forgot to mention that dollars per mile is the most appropriate measure of profitably for gig based driver small businesses.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Wow. $40 per hour is stupendous.
> I salute you.
> Again, do you include all the extraneous, down time chores required to run a small business in your hourly rate?
> By the way, I am usually absurd or ridiculous, (definition of preposterous,) based on the 13 personalities contained in my brain, hence the name Judge and Jury.
> ...


The question was how much do you earn per hour. What does going to the mechanic once a month for an oil change have to do with the hourly rate? I do it on my off time not working hours. Go ahead and include sleeping hours, showering, going to the grocery store anything that takes you away from working might as well be included on that list of yours. I earn the same amount daily with no interruptions, I work 15 hours straight.

In the month of August my hourly rate went down to 33 an hour because of the influx of drivers and low demand as we are still under lockdown. I suspect it will go back to what it was when they will implement the planner here in nyc to lock out the part timers from the app. And as they open the city up to a greater capacity it will open up more opportunities to earn.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

VCUber78 said:


> 7 dollars . On good day 8


In what market? What vehicle are you driving for what kinds of rides?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

VCUber78 said:


> I use hummer big string man car. Need food delievery help . You come with me
> 
> Vancouver to Richmond. Usa


You're doing food delivery in a Hummer. That's why you're making so little.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> What was the duration of the trip?


About 2 1/2 hrs


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

VCUber78 said:


> But I lice too much :frown: powerful man car. Priuas look like garbage man car. Pick up Thursday morning garbage and please take prius with you


Well, do you want to make money or do you want to think you look cool but be broke? Choices.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

VCUber78 said:


> But I lice too much :frown: powerful man car. Priuas look like garbage man car. Pick up Thursday morning garbage and please take prius with you


Hummer may be "powerful Man " car. .. but for someone who drivers Uber, not a god car to use at all. Gas mileage per gallon, up keep maintenance etc will start to bite into your profit. You may think a Prius is garbage man car. . or a hybrid for that matter . . .but at the end of the day that garbage man is taking home more in pay than the powerful man. . . . and it says something to his intelligence also. .


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> Well, do you want to make money or do you want to think you look cool but be broke? Choices.


I love the way you phrase that. Very subtle


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> The question was how much do you earn per hour. What does going to the mechanic once a month for an oil change have to do with the hourly rate? I do it on my off time not working hours. Go ahead and include sleeping hours, showering, going to the grocery store anything that takes you away from working might as well be included on that list of yours. I earn the same amount daily with no interruptions, I work 15 hours straight.
> 
> In the month of August my hourly rate went down to 33 an hour because of the influx of drivers and low demand as we are still under lockdown. I suspect it will go back to what it was when they will implement the planner here in nyc to lock out the part timers from the app. And as they open the city up to a greater capacity it will open up more opportunities to earn.


Servicing your vehicle, if you are a full time driver, is part of the small business experience.
Dollars per hour includes all time spent outside of being on the road. Recording mileage in an Excel file, cleaning the interior of your vehicle prior to the first ride, etc.
As they say, without a screenshot, it's not true.
P.S. Sleeping on the job may get you deactivated.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Haven't driven since first week in March. Then I was only driving 20 to 25 hours a week mornings only Mon to Fri .I would avg. $15.to 20 net per hour.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Servicing your vehicle, if you are a full time driver, is part of the small business experience.
> Dollars per hour includes all time spent outside of being on the road. Recording mileage in an Excel file, cleaning the interior of your vehicle prior to the first ride, etc.
> As they say, without a screenshot, it's not true.
> P.S. Sleeping on the job may get you deactivated.


Recording mileage is the old school way of doing things. If you have nothing better to do and need to burn time then go ahead knock yourself out. I bring all my expenses to my accountant such as gas, tolls, food..etc

Before I start my shift I gas up and vacuum clean the inside as well as wash the seats and floors. Takes me 15 minutes.

P.S i do not sleep on the job, so keep your assumptions to yourself.

I have provided numerous references on this forum.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Recording mileage is the old school way of doing things. If you have nothing better to do and need to burn time then go ahead knock yourself out. I bring all my expenses to my accountant such as gas, tolls, food..etc
> 
> Before I start my shift I gas up and vacuum clean the inside as well as wash the seats and floors. Takes me 15 minutes.
> 
> ...


So you include the 15 minutes prep into your $40 per hour?
You include the time spent with your accountant as part of your $40 per hour?

How much money do you make per mile from driveway to driveway?


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> So you include the 15 minutes prep into your $40 per hour?
> You include the time spent with your accountant as part of your $40 per hour?
> 
> How much money do you make per mile from driveway to driveway?


I think you're having a hard time.

No I do not include my 15 min prep or going to my accountant as part of my hourly earnings as it is obviously spent during my *time off*.

You're asking me irrelevant questions as I have already stated how much I made during that timeline.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Recording mileage is the old school way of doing things. If you have nothing better to do and need to burn time then go ahead knock yourself out. I bring all my expenses to my accountant such as gas, tolls,





RideShare_Hustler said:


> Recording mileage is the old school way of doing things. If you have nothing better to do and need to burn time then go ahead knock yourself out. I bring all my expenses to my accountant such as gas, tolls, food..etc
> 
> Before I start my shift I gas up and vacuum clean the inside as well as wash the seats and floors. Takes me 15 minutes.
> 
> ...


Dollars per mile is old school? You gotta be kidding me. One year of gas receipts, vehicle maintenance and a transmission rebuild only netted half of the mileage deduction on my tax return. Time to find a new bookkeeper.



RideShare_Hustler said:


> I think you're having a hard time.
> 
> No I do not include my 15 min prep or going to my accountant as part of my hourly earnings as it is obviously spent during my *time off*.
> 
> You're asking me irrelevant questions as I have already stated how much I made during that timeline.


Small business owner . These tasks are included in your hourly rate as a small business owner. My question remains, how many dollars do you make per mile?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> food..etc


yeah, I think not. Your 'accountant' puts the food receipts in the circular file cabinet.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Dollars per mile is old school? You gotta be kidding me. One year of gas receipts, vehicle maintenance and a transmission rebuild only netted half of the mileage deduction on my tax return. Time to find a new bookkeeper.





Judge and Jury said:


> Dollars per mile is old school? You gotta be kidding me. One year of gas receipts, vehicle maintenance and a transmission rebuild only netted half of the mileage deduction on my tax return. Time to find a new bookkeeper.
> 
> 
> Small business owner . These tasks are included in your hourly rate as a small business owner. My question remains, how many dollars do you make per mile?


Recording with pen and paper is the old school way. There are apps for that.

You can only reduce your taxes to zero. You're not going to get money in return for reporting more expenses than what your actual taxes are.



SHalester said:


> yeah, I think not. Your 'accountant' puts the food receipts in the circular file cabinet.


what?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Recording with pen and paper is the old school way. There are apps for that.
> 
> You can only reduce your taxes to zero. You're not going to get money in return for reporting more expenses than what your actual taxes are.
> 
> ...


Reduce my taxes to zero. Sounds great to me.
Pen and paper. Driveway to driveway. No app crashes. Old school.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Reduce my taxes to zero. Sounds great to me.
> Pen and paper. Driveway to driveway. No app crashes. Old school.


How is going to the mechanic for an oil change monthly or to see an accountant once a year on my time off reduce my hourly earnings?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> How is going to the mechanic for an oil change monthly or to see an accountant once a year on my time off reduce my hourly earnings?


Everything you do that is related to your business affects your hourly rate
Do not focus on your hourly rate.
Focus on your miles per dollar.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Everything you do that is related to your business affects your hourly rate
> Do not focus on your hourly rate.
> Focus on your miles per dollar.


Well then nothing has affected my salary the way it affects you.

I'll focus on my net income thank you.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Denver Dick said:


> i average $25 monday-thursday gross...(no late nite stuff)
> friday-sunday $35-$40 gross


You drive everyday?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Denver Dick said:


> i average $25 monday-thursday gross...(no late nite stuff)
> friday-sunday $35-$40 gross


Well. .. How much gross income you filed in your tax return? Tell us in gross income per day.
I drive in CA bay area. Average hourly income is about $14 after gas. Sometimes $9 and sometimes $18.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Kilroy4303 said:


> Hummer may be "powerful Man " car. .. but for someone who drivers Uber, not a god car to use at all. Gas mileage per gallon, up keep maintenance etc will start to bite into your profit. You may think a Prius is garbage man car. . or a hybrid for that matter . . .but at the end of the day that garbage man is taking home more in pay than the powerful man. . . . and it says something to his intelligence also. .


When you are hauling garbage at garbage rates you need a garbage car.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> You drive everyday?


take at least 1.5 days off per week plus numerous full weeks off


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I could care less about earnings per hour, my matrix has been and always will be earnings per mile driven.

Total miles driven from time the app is on to the time the app is off. Total earnings ÷ Total miles driven = earnings per mile driven. Know my cost per mile driven and I can easily calculate my profit per mile driven.

In my *OPINION* employees are worried about earnings per hour, independent contractors "Drivers" should be worried about about earnings per mile driven.

Lets say your market pays $0.5372 per mile and $0.0884 per minute and a base fare of $0.75, you take every ping in 1 hour (4 rides) and get paid for 40 minutes and 21 miles, yet you drove 45 miles in that hour.

40 x $0.0884 = $3.54
21 x $0.5372 = $11.28
4 x $0.75 = $3.00
Total = $17.82

Okay now your real cost per mile driven is $0.30 per mile driven x 45 miles driven = $13.50 in costs.
You drove 45 miles for $17.82 or $0.396 per mile. You made a whopping $0.096 per mile driven.

$17.82 - $13.50 = $4.32 per hour.

So what did you really make in that hour? $17.82 or $4.32

Looking at earnings per hour an employee would be okay with that $17.82 per hour.
Looking at it from an independent contractor view $0.096 per mile driven or $4.32 per hour is crappy.

Just my opinion.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Average gross is about $25-$30/hr when you take into account seasonal fluctuations and average the whole year.

there are -some- hours that you could earn nothing or next to nothing. It’s all about the averages. There are some hours where I make $100+.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> It depends how loosely we define "worked"
> 
> 
> I had plenty of requests. I had some business to take care of 55 or so miles away. I was having a little bit of an problem getting motivated to go.
> ...


I knew i smelled a rat


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Kilroy4303 said:


> SO. . . . What is the Average you earn per hour?


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> I earn $18 - $25 with GrubHub. With UberX, maybe $13 or $14, that's it, and I took gas an mileage out of that. Wasn't worth it.
> Much depends on the terrain, how many drivers competing against you, etc. I've worked for a dozen cab companies, and UberX.
> 
> I once drove UberBlackSUV and my very best day I did over $1000 in a 10 hour shift. During the good years, I averaged $2000 a week but I leased the vehicle for $500 per week, now we're talking $4.55 per mile, but in November of 2015, UberSUV crashed. I don't know what happened, but it did, biz went down to about $150 a day, and the only ones who could hang on were the owners. Leasees like me couldn't afford the lease any more, so I went back to UberX. And, a year ago, UberEats, and a month ago, Grubhub. Had it with Uber.


 $500 week lease, 2k month whats that a Bently


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Kilroy4303 said:


> I hear a lof of people saying that they are only getting paid any where from $1-$3 an hour (albeit mostly from CA who are complaining about wages)


I make usually -1$ to -5$.

I take the orders tha Lyft sends me. I have no clue what the contract details are, nor do I care, I just drive.

My area is very scattered, Sonoma, Napa, Marin counties.

The calls are anywhere from 10 to 30 minutes away.

Most rides end in some remote area, so I drive back to city centers deadhead.

My true cost per mile is above my pay per mile.

" It is in the best interest of the Lyft community for me to take the rides offered to me. The community relies on drivers accepting the orders for the platform to provide service to the Lyft community. If I don't want to take the order, I can always log off if I want."
Lyft super ant, 2020


----------

